# Gabari  3 year old male Spanish Mastiff



## SOS Animals UK (Jun 14, 2011)

Gabari  3 year old male Spanish Mastiff



Gabari is a Spanish Mastin, he is approx 3 years old. Gabari is a lovely big gentle giant! He walked through the gates of the shelter in Spain with his friend Stamp. They were quite underweight when they came to us but have now put on weight and are looking really great, he is such a stunning boy and has an amazing character to go with it!

Gabari loves playing with his ball, cuddles and to be groomed! Because of his size he will probably be best in a home without children, he loves other dogs so either his friend Stamp or a dog of equal size for him to play with. He has learnt some commands and is keen to please so will be easy to train, he is great on and off the lead and his recall is really good and he walks to heel on the lead! He has a great character to match his great size and has such a presence. Whoever adopts Gabari will be very lucky as he is such an amazing, unique and special boy. He will need to be homed with someone who has experience with giant breeds.

Gabari, is neutered, vaccinated, micro-chipped & has a PET passport. Gabari is currently fostered in Powys, mid Wales.





Please fill out our online pre-adoption form if you think you can give this amazing boy his forever home: SOS Animals UK - dog rescue - Adoption Form or contact [email protected] for more info.

Please visit our website at SOS Animals UK - dog rescue - Home for details of other dogs available for adoption.


----------



## SOS Animals UK (Jun 14, 2011)

Some more pics of the gorgeous Gabari ...









Please fill out our online pre-adoption form if you think you can give this amazing boy his forever home: http://www.sos-animals.org.uk/Adoption-Form(2095965).htm or contact [email protected] for more info.


----------



## SOS Animals UK (Jun 14, 2011)

Just wanted to let you know that Gabari is still available for adoption.


----------



## SOS Animals UK (Jun 14, 2011)

Gabari is still patiently waiting for a home! If you are interested in adopting Gabari please complete our adoption form on the link in his ad below.


----------



## tiagardner (Jul 25, 2011)

he is absolutly gorgeous


----------



## WhiteRabbit (Jun 22, 2011)

Oohh, I would love him! But money is so tight at the moment. What on earth would I feed him?? Hahaha. I hope he gets rehomed somewhere lovely.


----------

